# 19?? Mckenzie runabout



## m casey stock (May 21, 2012)

Bought this cool old 14 ft aluminum runabout, not sure who made it, but it has this cool bow handle, I've never seen one like it before, not that I'm an expert and have seen so much, but it is very unique.


----------



## charnley (May 21, 2012)

Wow, classy looking ride. I'm sure someone here can identify it.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 22, 2012)

Looks like a hood ornament from an 50's car/truck. I also like the reflectors on the rear or are those tali lights?

Cool looking old boat


----------



## m casey stock (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Guys, and yes those are reflectors mounted right on the transom! The Bow piece actually has (should have made a side view picture) a spring loaded catch on the back side like to hold a rope in place? so I think it is original to the boat, but of course at this point I can't be sure. I saw a Cadillac boat with a winged looking bow handle, but it wasn't just like this one. Maybe mine is just older. sure hope someone can identify it, there are three little plates with numbers and letters on them but none over six digits long, one on either side of the the motor mount plate tacked to the inside of the transom and one riveted on the right rear of the back bench seat. No names on the boat anywhere that we have seen.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 22, 2012)

Cool looking boat!!!! What are your plans for her?


----------



## m casey stock (May 22, 2012)

Complete restore, windshield and all. I've been looking into a 1959 Evinrude Lark 35 for her. Although....she used to be turquoise and tan, I kinda like the maroon and silver.


----------



## jigngrub (May 22, 2012)

Very cool old boat!

I really dig the seperate shift and throttle levers.

The bow "handle" is actually a custom snazzy cleat and I suspect it is factory original.

Check here to see if you can find one like it.

https://www.fiberglassics.com/


----------



## m casey stock (May 23, 2012)

I looked on Fiberglassics and haven't found a handle/cleat like it, but there are a lot of pictures to still look over. This makes the second boat that I have purchased in a couple of months that I can't identify. My first, I finally determined to be a Duracraft with no doubt, but not sure on a date or hull design name (if it has one) it has no ID plates. This one has plates, but nothing but #'s and letters, no manufacture information. The Duracraft is rated for a 25 hp motor max (according to the PO that found a decal stating this and then promptly scraped it off for some reason and no longer has it. I just don't know why people do stuff like that. I am wanting to ID this one so I find the rating on it. I believe it will handle a larger motor due to the aluminum stringers and two transom braces that tie into the stringers. The Duracraft only has hull ribs and one transom brace.


----------



## bigwave (May 23, 2012)

That is one cool old boat. I love the lines


----------



## m casey stock (May 23, 2012)

Thanks bigwaves! Still don't know the maker, hope to find out soon.


----------



## m casey stock (Aug 3, 2012)

Update 08/03/12

Hey Guys,

Thanks all of you for your input and ideas on the manufacture of my Son's boat. We have found it to be a McKenzie approx 1959, maybe a Cherokee model, but not sure at this point. Anyway I stumbled across a picture of a McKenzie Cherokee and noticed the same lines, seat braces, steering wheel and even the same stringers (if you will...aluminum floor braces running rear to front) I've noticed the same steering wheel now in several McKenzie boat pictures. None of the boats are exactly like his, that's why I'm not sure it's a Cherokee model. 

It would be great if any of you Guys out there that have Aluminum McKenzie runabouts could share your pictures. I'll start by uploading some of his now being used and playing in the water. Thanks again for all the help!
Casey


----------



## Frogman66 (Aug 6, 2012)

Most boat dealers received the hulls with no accessories (bow light, cleats, stern light, etc.) and just used what was cheapest at the time of sale. Unless of course the manufacturer installed the units with the logo of the manufacturer as did Lone Star in the early production run and on some later models. Fiberglassics can ID most manufacturers with a picture of the hardware.


----------



## m casey stock (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually saw a set of three cleats for sale on ebay a few months back (new old stock) just like this one. I could kick myself for not buying them, didn't even bid #-o


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2012)

nice looking boat!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 29, 2012)

Very Classy ride! You should wear a tux when riding in it.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 1, 2012)

bigwave said:


> That is one cool old boat. I love the lines



Ditto!


----------



## Scout27 (Dec 1, 2012)

Cool boat. Love the look. Does it have any leaks or loose rivets?


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang!! So so sorry for not replying to this in so long, somehow it just got missed. All rivets are tight, and no leaks have been found yet.


----------



## m casey stock (May 22, 2013)

Hard to believe it's been a year since I posted about this little runabout. Really nothing has changed except it now has updated registration numbers and a depth finder installed. I hope to get my Duracraft finished up soon so I can get this one in the shop and repaint the bow and rub rails. This is really a fun boat to scoot around in, so I'm really looking forward to the Duracraft splash!


----------

